# Converted to Wordpress from Square Space. C&C



## dearlybeloved (Aug 24, 2014)

I had a Square Space site before this and one of The Photo Forum users reached out and helped me go to Wordpress. He got it hosted and showed me how to use it so I want to say thanks to IronMaskDuval and get some feedback on the updated site. Please let me know what you think about the functionality, organization and speed to make sure it's performing well for other people. 

Thanks! 

Dave

David Aaron | The World Over


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 24, 2014)

Loads well, is seamless to go between all pages, etc.  I like it.  I see no information on pricing, is that not on there for a reason?

Jake


----------



## dearlybeloved (Aug 24, 2014)

There's such a variable with what I'm trying to market to that I'm not sure how I'm going to price what I do. I'm currently working on that structure and then may just request to be emailed. I uploaded 2-3mb files so I wanted to make sure that they were loading quick enough. 


Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Santa_Claus (Aug 24, 2014)

Displays nicely on ipad... that's a big deal in my world and one of the main reasons I switched to SqS myself. The hidden menu is almost an Easter Egg, though... took me a minute! Looks nice, though.


----------



## dearlybeloved (Aug 24, 2014)

Thats something I'm worried about, but I don't know how to make it more obvious. Should I draw an arrow pointing to it on the main photo?


----------



## Derrel (Aug 24, 2014)

Santa_Claus said:


> Displays nicely on ipad... that's a big deal in my world and one of the main reasons I switched to SqS myself. The hidden menu is almost an Easter Egg, though... took me a minute! Looks nice, though.



The hidden menu is the biggest issue the site has, in terms of structure.


----------



## Msteelio91 (Aug 24, 2014)

I agree with Derrel. The site is cool and looks nice but that menu will deter a lot of people I think. You shouldn't have to think about where the menu is on a website, it should be immediately apparent IMO.


----------



## CameraClicker (Aug 24, 2014)

It took a while to find the 3 bar button that delivered the menu.  Blog failed, couldn't find it.


----------



## JimMcClain (Aug 24, 2014)

You want critique, but you disabled one of the tools an actual webmaster would want to use for a critique - like right-click. I realize a lot of people disable right-click to prevent people from stealing your pictures, but it doesn't stop real thieves. The page source reveals all a thief needs to take your images. There is a lot more available to any Internet user via right-click than saving pictures. There are other methods of stopping people from stealing your images - or at least letting others know that the images they are enjoying belong to someone else.

I suggest a menu across the top. You can make it a user option to make it hide so they can see your images better, but visitors don't always have the technical acumen to know 3 horizontal bars means menu. And without a good SEO scheme, they won't be finding you on Google anyway. So, the bounce rate on your home page will likely be quite high, which is not what you want.

Jim


----------



## dearlybeloved (Aug 24, 2014)

I dont know what you mean by SEO scheme. could you give me a little information on what i could do to change that?


----------



## JimMcClain (Aug 24, 2014)

One of our fellow TPF members has an excellent article that will get you headed in the right direction: SEO for the Photographer Compliments of HikinMike

Jim


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 24, 2014)

Curious why you switched from square space?


----------



## HikinMike (Aug 24, 2014)

JimMcClain said:


> One of our fellow TPF members has an excellent article that will get you headed in the right direction: SEO for the Photographer Compliments of HikinMike
> 
> Jim



Hey, thanks Jim for the plug!

Dave - Yes, please read my article. It doesn't get into everything, but like Jim said in a different thread, it will get you ahead to most other photographers in your area. Since you're using WordPress now, I HIGHLY recommend using Yoast's https://wordpress.org/plugins/wordpress-seo/.


----------



## Browncoat (Aug 25, 2014)

I don't think the navigation menu is a big deal. That's a pretty universal icon for a hidden menu in the era of tablets.

I'm not really a fan of the theme in general. There are a lot of others out there that are much better suited for a photography business. I've definitely seen worse, and it's not like this one is unusable...but it wouldn't be my first (or even 10th) choice.


----------



## Santa_Claus (Aug 25, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> Curious why you switched from square space?



He's probably saving $10+ per month. Best guess.


----------



## dearlybeloved (Aug 25, 2014)

Well the square space was just too boring in my opinion. I wanted a little more flare and flexibility than what it had to offer and someone reached out to me and helped me get it all together. it was alright for what it was but like santa said, it does save me $10 a month.


----------



## waday (Aug 25, 2014)

JimMcClain said:


> You want critique, but you disabled one of the tools an actual webmaster would want to use for a critique - like right-click. I realize a lot of people disable right-click to prevent people from stealing your pictures, but it doesn't stop real thieves. The page source reveals all a thief needs to take your images. There is a lot more available to any Internet user via right-click than saving pictures. There are other methods of stopping people from stealing your images - or at least letting others know that the images they are enjoying belong to someone else.
> 
> I suggest a menu across the top. You can make it a user option to make it hide so they can see your images better, but visitors don't always have the technical acumen to know 3 horizontal bars means menu. And without a good SEO scheme, they won't be finding you on Google anyway. So, the bounce rate on your home page will likely be quite high, which is not what you want.
> 
> Jim



Agree with this. Just went to the site on my computer, and it took me too long to find the menu.


----------



## dearlybeloved (Aug 25, 2014)

well there is no way for me to change that. I feel like it's pretty obvious being in the corner, but I'm not sure what else to do about it.


----------



## JimMcClain (Aug 25, 2014)

dearlybeloved said:


> well there is no way for me to change that. I feel like it's pretty obvious being in the corner, but I'm not sure what else to do about it.



When 7 out of 11 participants in your critique mention an issue with the menu, it might mean you should do something about it. You and a few others might think it's obvious because you either know what it is or have seen other "art sites" that use it, but it's not the norm and many of your potential clients might be wondering if you only have the one page.

If you didn't design the theme you are using, then ask the designer. Or do a search for menu plugins on the WordPress.org site, or Google. Or change the 3 bars to a graphic of nearly the same size that actually says "menu."

And you should never have a menu item that leads nowhere (blog). Never add a menu item until you have the page or section you want to link to.

Lots of options. The only option you _don't_ have, in my opinion, is the "I don't know what else to do about it" option.

Jim


----------



## dearlybeloved (Aug 25, 2014)

ill start with emailing the developer about it. Thanks!


----------



## stephenmattiola (Aug 26, 2014)

looks sweet on iphone!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dearlybeloved (Aug 26, 2014)

how about now?


----------



## Forkie (Aug 26, 2014)

It looks great.  I love Squarespace and use them myself.  I actually like the hidden menu and prefer it on portfolio sites.  It gives you more real estate for your images.  Nice job.


----------

